# dubai roaches and lobster roaches is there a need in essex



## dazza197910 (May 18, 2009)

just putting the feeleres out to see if there is a need for dubai roaches and lobster roaches and general reptil foods in essex roaches will be 10 to a tub not shore on prices just yet just need to find out if there is a need in the braintree,chelmsfiord,colchester and sourounding areas please let me know of ur appinions on availability of reptile foods do u find it difficult please message me with ur questions and oppinions regards darren


----------



## dazza197910 (May 18, 2009)

bump:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Burpy (Jul 16, 2010)

I think if you price them right they'll sell well. Only probs are the cost to buy roaches.

I know I bought a colony becasue I couldn't afford to keep buying them. Price is everything. get that right and your laughing!!


----------



## dazza197910 (May 18, 2009)

well been thinking about prices today and this is wat i have decided i will do 20 adult roaches mixed male female 15 medium 15 smalls and grown ons all for £5.00 how does that sound?


----------



## booboo (Apr 2, 2009)

Bump-up-for-Dazza-:bash:


----------



## Tropical (Mar 18, 2010)

dazza197910 said:


> well been thinking about prices today and this is wat i have decided i will do 20 adult roaches mixed male female 15 medium 15 smalls and grown ons all for £5.00 how does that sound?


Thats mega expensive no offense mate ! I do 100 medium roaches for £5.00 and 100 large for £7.50


----------



## FireupDragons (Aug 29, 2010)

Tropical said:


> Thats mega expensive no offense mate ! I do 100 medium roaches for £5.00 and 100 large for £7.50


I agree i was buying 100 adult lobsters on ebay last month for £6.
If your going to sell them as a livefood you would need to match the amount you would get in cricket & locust tubs for the same money & to do that you would need over 100,000 roaches before you start supplying or you would run out after a month.
I have about 15,000 that i use as feeder for 200 to 300 reptiles at any one time & im always buying more as well as buying bulk amounts each week of other livefoods.

it would cost over £600 for 10,000 lobsters at trade price & over £1,200 for 10,000 Dubias 
thats why no livefood wholesales sell them they cost too much & joe public wont pay the prices like we do on here.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Dubia Roaches. Not Dubai.

_Blaptica dubia_............South American, not Arabian! :whistling2:


----------



## dazza197910 (May 18, 2009)

thanks for reply i now know my prices were high and will be sorting pricing out nearer the time of selling thanks again for replys


----------



## manuetaaz (Aug 23, 2010)

Well, I bought my colony of 10 males, 10 females dubia with 50 juvenile/baby mix on RFUK and it cost me £20 so I don't see £5 as very expensive to be honest...What you want to sell seems like a nice starter colony.
On Ebay, 200 tiny babies cost about 13-14 pounds inc postage (bought that before I realised that it takes them 6 months to get to adult size:devil:...)so again I don't think your price is over the top. To the others, wish I had seen your prices before, would have bought my Dubia roaches from you ^^


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

I think they were on about Lobster roaches being cheap.


----------



## dazza197910 (May 18, 2009)

do you know i been researching prices today and also beileve my prices are not high seen many starter colonys on ebay pre loved and here for £10-£15 so cannot see how 5 pounds is expensive but im not slating anyone for there oppinion as all feed back is greatlly received :2thumb:


----------



## dazza197910 (May 18, 2009)

bump it up :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## candyazz (Jan 14, 2008)

what types of roaches are u thinking of breeding as said different types come in at different prices


----------



## kazzy (Aug 17, 2009)

*i bought 50 various sizes of dubia for £17 including delivery*


----------

